# Backyard Wildlife PICS



## PATMAN (Oct 25, 2008)

I just set up a new motion sensor Moultrie Game Spy I40 digital trail camera in my backyard at my deer feeder. It uses an infrared flash instead of a white flash so it doesn't frighten animals.

The camera has been on only a few nights and look at all the different animals it shot!

*Halloween Black Cat*






*Deer*





*Oppossum*





*Red Fox*









*and Mr. Black Bear*


----------



## egyptiandan (Oct 25, 2008)

Great pictures Patrick  I wonder what else you'll get.

The fox looks like a gray fox to me though. 

Danny


----------



## Laura (Oct 25, 2008)

How Cool is that!! Do you ahve food in that feeder? 
Curios how much a set up like that is... My friend has a visitor that is very loud and screams.. Raccoons or porcupine.. she isnt sure.


----------



## Isa (Oct 25, 2008)

Wow Patrick, your pics are amazing.
Please keep them comming


----------



## egyptiandan (Oct 25, 2008)

If it's screaming Laura it's most likely a male red fox. They sometime use a call that sounds exactly like a scream, mostly in the breeding season.

Danny


----------



## tortoiselady528 (Oct 25, 2008)

Wow, I love the pictures.
Mr.Black Bear looks like he was caught in the act in the last pic.


----------



## Clementine_3 (Oct 25, 2008)

Awesome! That's so cool to be able to see all of your visitors! I'd love to set something like up, we have a ton of raccoon, fox, coyote, deer and who knows what else.


----------



## pebbles mom (Oct 25, 2008)

That is SOOOO cool  Where do you live? You might get a visitor!! hee hee hee


----------



## terryo (Oct 27, 2008)

Wow!!! I live in the city and can't even imagine seeing something like that in my yard. I would be too scared to go out the door.


----------



## spikethebest (Oct 27, 2008)

wow nice pics. where did you buy that camera? i want to get one. do you have a link to somewhere i can buy it online?


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 27, 2008)

I'd love getting a setup like that...if I could have a bear show up too!


----------



## aRym (Dec 2, 2008)

Cool pics !!
I like the the last pic, Mr Black Bear said 'Cheese'


----------



## krissy2288 (Dec 4, 2008)

omg were do you live,,,the oppossum looks like its lifting its leg on that thingy.


----------

